# What size tire needed for Corvette Wheels to fit on MK4 GTI



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Interested in finding out what size tire I will need to make a set of Corvette wheels (Not sawblades but 5 star wide ones) fit properly. What tire will give me the best stretched look for these wheels? The specific size of the tire is what I need if anyone has any input, it would be appreciated.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: What size tire needed for Corvette Wheels to fit on MK4 GTI (VR6'D)*

we'll need widths at least. offsets will help and stretch amount if you want any.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: What size tire needed for Corvette Wheels to fit on MK4 GTI (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_we'll need widths at least. offsets will help and stretch amount if you want any. 

The wheel specs are:
17x8.5 Fronts
18x9.5 Rear


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What size tire needed for Corvette Wheels to fit on MK4 GTI (VR6'D)*

IIRC the vette wheels are et52, but I could be wrong.
For normal fitment of tires...
225/45/17
255/35/18
For wide fitment of tire, and offset becomes REAL important
255/40/17
275/30/18
Stretch fitment...
215/45/17
235/40/18


----------

